# Projects for the coming Year.



## TxBuilder (Jan 14, 2011)

What do you guys have lined up for 2011?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 14, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> What do you guys have lined up for 2011?



Going to expand the deck on the back of the house, rework the stairs, make some planting beds and make it so I can park a car and boat underneath. Thinking that I might just go ahead and screen it in also. Jurys out on that.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 14, 2011)

My list is toooo big...

I'm in the process of getting ready to sell the House, and move to another State up North. The taxes and way of life do not fit here any longer.
Folks here are just plain nuts, that's all I can come up with for the lack of duty to others around them.
I know the grass always seems greener elsewhere, however It is time for a change ...hopefully going to surround myself with oldschool, respectfull, and helpfull critters like myself. 

Time to end the drama's that envelope folks around here...they actually live by and watch the NEWS of today...

OHHHH, you mean projects like finishing the Caboose shed I'm building to put on a trailer and take with me. Or the new home I will build possibly in a year or two....I'll start a blog for that one.
( Insert dancing bacon here)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 14, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> My list is toooo big...
> 
> I'm in the process of getting ready to sell the House, and move to another State up North. The taxes and way of life do not fit here any longer.




You need to visit Tennessee....no, wait...we already have enough yankees here already! bacon, bacon, bacon


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 15, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> You need to visit Tennessee....no, wait...we already have enough yankees here already! bacon, bacon, bacon



Thanks Buddy, good to know I'm welcome down there!! I don't like the Yankees either.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey, you going to move your yacht up north with ya?


----------



## Roman (Jan 16, 2011)

In addition to a re-tiling a terrace project, I plan to build some storage cabinets/shelves for the garage. We just moved in recently and the garage doesn't have anything in terms of storage. I'm also thinking about building a storage area/closet in the crawlspace, which is sloped and is about 10 feet tall in some parts. Finally, I will probably remove a concrete sidewalk next to the house that was improperly laid above the foundation and causing water to leak down under the house.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 16, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Hey, you going to move your yacht up north with ya?



I had thought about it, why you interested? I could probly get it into a nice box for ya....you always wanted a new shed.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 16, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> I had thought about it, why you interested? I could probly get it into a nice box for ya....you always wanted a new shed.



Thanks any way, but folks down at the yacht club would just think I was showing off if I showed up with something that nice.


----------



## DIYMom (Mar 29, 2011)

I am preparing for two summer projects. One is our fireplace and the other one is bigger - working on our unfinished basement. I am researching/planning what do with our basement and wondering if I should plan it all out or just do it in steps. (We need another bathroom which led us to thinking we should just do the whole basement at the same time). Wasn't sure what category/thread I should ask for advice on that. Boy, my mind is spinning with that one.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 29, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> My list is toooo big...
> 
> I'm in the process of getting ready to sell the House, and move to another State up North. The taxes and way of life do not fit here any longer.
> Folks here are just plain nuts, that's all I can come up with for the lack of duty to others around them.
> ...




That Idea got all shot to HELLO there!! Good to be back!!.

To much stuff here to keep me going I guess, I started to look around and see I am needed for this community, and well respected. Guess I have to change the game plan. Oh and we got rid of the problem, the outlaw got divorced after 44 years and moved south...she will not be missed!!
SOOOO, I'm gonna stick around here for a few more years, and see what life turns out like, still have a great man here to help out in his older retirement years. And the Kids learn from that....sometimes it's not about Us.:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 29, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> That Idea got all shot to HELLO there!! Good to be back!!.
> 
> To much stuff here to keep me going I guess, I started to look around and see I am needed for this community, and well respected. Guess I have to change the game plan. Oh and we got rid of the problem, the outlaw got divorced after 44 years and moved south...she will not be missed!!
> SOOOO, I'm gonna stick around here for a few more years, and see what life turns out like, still have a great man here to help out in his older retirement years. And the Kids learn from that....sometimes it's not about Us.:



Well my friend, sometimes life has a way of taking care of problems all by itself. Glad things are working out for the better. Hope all is well with you and the family.


----------



## Poseidonh2o (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got a fair amount to keep myself busy for the summer.

We need a path to the vehicles made, 
the deck needs rebuilt either this year or next year,
the porch roof is in need of some urgent repairs, 
I've got some above ground planters to build (I'm going to try and grow corn in 'em),
the bathroom floor needs repairs,
and I may rebuild the shed, but the roof might be all that I get to this year.

I'm not sure what I'll be able to budget out of that, but I already have the wood for the planters, so that will be finished once the snow finally melts away.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

I had big plans for this year but most of them ended up soon, i mean to say i already finished them now i am thinking for some other plans like re-shaping my home and that's going on...


----------



## ryeder (Apr 28, 2011)

I am headed to Montana to look at some properties and if I find something I like, I have one more house in me to build.  It will include a front porch with a rocking chair...


----------



## mannyd (May 2, 2011)

I'm happy to report I actually have work in my backlog!! its the little things that count, right?


----------



## TxBuilder (May 4, 2011)

mannyd said:


> I'm happy to report I actually have work in my backlog!! its the little things that count, right?



I'm glad to hear it! I know a lot of people where having a hard time finding work.


----------

